# Whats your favorite Tool



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Favorite Tool for me

CFS Angles

Power Sander:thumbsup:

Hydrareach Handle:thumbsup:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Cash register.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My Dewalt worksite boom box! No tunes! No work!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I dont think I would work with out a power sander vac then my hand tools///hawk and knifes then my stilts then my tubes and flushers ////o my then there is the 8 and 10 fatboys....o my god my truck and trailer


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

IE my bevel maker, dog nut trimmer, scraper, staple puller, board jack (meathook style) ect .

Oops lol, wandered into the finishing sectiom again


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

My favorite tool is also my newest tool thank god for my drywall buddy


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Right now my Favorite tool is a mud tube, and flushers.


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

Hose plpe,tools being cleaned and time to go home....:thumbsup:


----------



## The Finishator (Nov 5, 2014)

The box ..


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

Really you'd have to put the pump up there. All the other tools would be a pain in the ass without a pump to load them. 
I do love my bazooka though.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

prjwebb said:


> Really you'd have to put the pump up there. All the other tools would be a pain in the ass without a pump to load them.
> I do love my bazooka though.


I run my box without a hand pump


----------



## The Finishator (Nov 5, 2014)

I've done it before .not to bad with a scoop


----------



## The Finishator (Nov 5, 2014)

Do you use cfs is that why


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

This was my set I had until I retired in 2012 and sold them to my cubby for $1500. He was always loyal to me and still calls me.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Compound tube, so many uses.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

MrWillys said:


> This was my set I had until I retired in 2012 and sold them to my cubby for $1500. He was always loyal to me and still calls me.


Was that pic taken before they were ever used? :wink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> This was my set I had until I retired in 2012 and sold them to my cubby for $1500. He was always loyal to me and still calls me.



Reminds me of the guy that trained me, he had some family stuff I was in with him for a month, I went in and started sanding, he was surprised

He called at anytime after I did some of my own stuff I was on my way, take time to teach me I owe you....


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

fr8train said:


> Was that pic taken before they were ever used? :wink:


Probably right after I bought them. I bought a full set from Al's Taping Tool in 07, and I rarely used them. I had them more to get my jobs done. I had a 6' box handle to. The 7" box and 34" handle came from E-bay.
Edit: There's a 2" nail spotter that can't be seen.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Probably right after I bought them. I bought a full set from Al's Taping Tool in 07, and I rarely used them. I had them more to get my jobs done. I had a 6' box handle to. The 7" box and 34" handle came from E-bay.
> Edit: There's a 2" nail spotter that can't be seen.


How much did you pay for that set?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

It was a little over 3k, but came with extra gun and box blades.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Some of there sets are selling for 4-5 k now.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Some of there sets are selling for 4-5 k now.


Here's the set I bought.
http://www.alstapingtools.com/stand...ols-w-free-adjustable-drywall-stilts-1-1.aspx
I paid extra for the nail spotter and an upcharge for a 6' box handle. It was 2800 and something back then, so not too much of an increase. Where I'm from you only see Ames tools.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Not bad. It comes with a case too.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

And a zook. I thought everything cost more in California.


----------

